
Learn to code: This is the future. My thoughts - cyberomin
http://cyberomin.github.io/tech/2016/08/13/learn-to-code.html.
======
venomsnake
Interesting how the author was asked for software engineers and not coders. In
software engineer the emphasis is on engineer.

Coding is easily picked up skill that generates marginal value.

